# Star wars kotor error help



## Lakers_5 (Jun 12, 2004)

when i try to play the game i get a message saying kotor has encountered a problem and needs to close. the error details are COCUME~1\Owner\LOCALS~1\Temp\WER2.tmp.dir01\appcompat.txt


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Read and do everything in this thread, if nothing works, post back with your system specs using the dxdiag method in that link.


----------



## BAM (Jun 25, 2003)

do you have Norman Anti Virus by a chance ? cuse i get that message to sometimes ..


----------



## Lakers_5 (Jun 12, 2004)

Here are my specs:

System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 6/14/2004, 22:31:52
Machine name: YOUR-FSYLY0JTWN
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 1 (2600.xpsp1.020828-1920)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: HP Pavilion 061
System Model: DQ175A-ABA A420N
BIOS: Phoenix - Award BIOS v6.00PG
Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 3000+, MMX, 3DNow, ~2.2GHz
Memory: 448MB RAM
Page File: 173MB used, 884MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0b (4.09.0000.0902)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.0001.0902 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: No problems found.
Display Tab 1: No problems found.
Sound Tab 1: No problems found.
Music Tab: No problems found.
Input Tab: No problems found.
Network Tab: No problems found.

--------------------
DirectX Debug Levels
--------------------
Direct3D: 0/4 (n/a)
DirectDraw: 0/4 (retail)
DirectInput: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectMusic: 0/5 (n/a)
DirectPlay: 0/9 (retail)
DirectSound: 0/5 (retail)
DirectShow: 0/6 (retail)

---------------
Display Devices
---------------
Card name: VIA/S3G KM400/KN400
Manufacturer: VIA/S3 Graphics, Inc.
Chip type: S3G KM400/KN400
DAC type: Internal
Device Key: Enum\PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_7205&SUBSYS_80F91043&REV_01
Display Memory: 64.0 MB
Current Mode: 800 x 600 (16 bit) (60Hz)
Monitor: COMPAQ Presario 150
Monitor Max Res: 1024,768
Driver Name: vtdisp.dll
Driver Version: 6.14.0010.0055 (English)
DDI Version: 9 (or higher)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Driver Date/Size: 8/11/2003 21:08:50, 1851904 bytes
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
WHQL Date Stamp: n/a
VDD: n/a
Mini VDD: vtmini.sys
Mini VDD Date: 8/11/2003 21:09:18, 265344 bytes
Device Identifier: {D7B71FE6-3145-11CF-C473-F3A0A0C2CB35}
Vendor ID: 0x1106
Device ID: 0x7205
SubSys ID: 0x80F91043
Revision ID: 0x0001
Revision ID: 0x0001
Video Accel: ModeMPEG2_B ModeMPEG2_A 
Deinterlace Caps: {335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YUY2,X8B8G8R8) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
{335AA36E-7884-43A4-9C91-7F87FAF3E37E}: Format(In/Out)=(YV12,X8B8G8R8) Frames(Prev/Fwd/Back)=(0,0,0) Caps=VideoProcess_YUV2RGB VideoProcess_StretchX VideoProcess_StretchY DeinterlaceTech_BOBVerticalStretch 
Registry: OK
DDraw Status: Enabled
D3D Status: Enabled
AGP Status: Enabled
DDraw Test Result: Not run
D3D7 Test Result: Not run
D3D8 Test Result: Not run
D3D9 Test Result: Not run

-------------
Sound Devices
-------------
Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
Default Sound Playback: Yes
Default Voice Playback: Yes
Hardware ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_810A1043&REV_60
Manufacturer ID: 65535
Product ID: 65535
Type: WDM
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5360 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
WHQL Logo'd: Yes
Date and Size: 10/15/2003 18:19:26, 788300 bytes
Other Files: 
Driver Provider: Realtek Semiconductor Corp.
HW Accel Level: Full
Cap Flags: 0xF5F
Min/Max Sample Rate: 100, 48000
Static/Strm HW Mix Bufs: 17, 16
Static/Strm HW 3D Bufs: 17, 16
HW Memory: 0
Voice Management: Yes
EAX(tm) 2.0 Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
I3DL2(tm) Listen/Src: Yes, Yes
Sensaura(tm) ZoomFX(tm): No
Registry: OK
Sound Test Result: Not run

---------------------
Sound Capture Devices
---------------------
Description: Realtek AC97 Audio
Default Sound Capture: Yes
Default Voice Capture: Yes
Driver Name: ALCXWDM.SYS
Driver Version: 5.10.0000.5360 (English)
Driver Attributes: Final Retail
Date and Size: 10/15/2003 18:19:26, 788300 bytes
Cap Flags: 0x41
Format Flags: 0xFFF

-----------
DirectMusic
-----------
DLS Path: C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\drivers\GM.DLS
DLS Version: 1.00.0016.0002
Acceleration: n/a
Ports: Microsoft Synthesizer, Software (Not Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal, Default Port
Realtek AC97 Audio, Software (Kernel Mode), Output, DLS, Internal
Microsoft MIDI Mapper [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Microsoft GS Wavetable SW Synth [Emulated], Hardware (Not Kernel Mode), Output, No DLS, Internal
Registry: OK
Test Result: Not run

-------------------
DirectInput Devices
-------------------
Device Name: Mouse
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Device Name: Keyboard
Attached: 1
Controller ID: n/a
Vendor/Product ID: n/a
FF Driver: n/a

Poll w/ Interrupt: No
Registry: OK

-----------
USB Devices
-----------
+ USB Root Hub
| Vendor/Product ID: 0x1106, 0x3038
| Matching Device ID: usb\root_hub
| Service: usbhub
| Driver: usbhub.sys, 8/29/2002 05:00:00, 51968 bytes
| Driver: usbd.sys, 8/29/2002 05:00:00, 4736 bytes

----------------
Gameport Devices
----------------

------------
PS/2 Devices
------------
+ HP PS2 Keyboard (2K - 3)
| Matching Device ID: acpi\pnp0303
| Upper Filters: PS2
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/29/2002 02:06:38, 51072 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/29/2002 01:27:02, 23424 bytes
| Driver: PS2.sys, 6/4/2001 14:00:00, 14112 bytes
| Driver: ps2.bat, 10/16/2002 16:57:10, 81920 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Keyboard Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_kbd
| Upper Filters: kbdclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/29/2002 10:46:42, 38024 bytes
| Driver: kbdclass.sys, 8/29/2002 01:27:02, 23424 bytes
| 
+ PS/2 Compatible Mouse
| Matching Device ID: *pnp0f13
| Service: i8042prt
| Driver: i8042prt.sys, 8/29/2002 02:06:38, 51072 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/29/2002 12:00:00, 22016 bytes
| 
+ Terminal Server Mouse Driver
| Matching Device ID: root\rdp_mou
| Upper Filters: mouclass
| Service: TermDD
| Driver: termdd.sys, 8/29/2002 10:46:42, 38024 bytes
| Driver: mouclass.sys, 8/29/2002 12:00:00, 22016 bytes

----------------------------
DirectPlay Service Providers
----------------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 IPX Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider - Registry: OK, File: dpnet.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Internet TCP/IP Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
IPX Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpwsockx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Modem Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)
Serial Connection For DirectPlay - Registry: OK, File: dpmodemx.dll (5.03.0000.0900)

DirectPlay Voice Wizard Tests: Full Duplex: Not run, Half Duplex: Not run, Mic: Not run
DirectPlay Test Result: Not run
Registry: OK

-------------------
DirectPlay Adapters
-------------------
DirectPlay8 Modem Service Provider: Agere Win Modem
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM1
DirectPlay8 Serial Service Provider: COM3
DirectPlay8 TCP/IP Service Provider: Local Area Connection - IPv4 -

-----------------------
DirectPlay Voice Codecs
-----------------------
Voxware VR12 1.4kbit/s
Voxware SC06 6.4kbit/s
Voxware SC03 3.2kbit/s
MS-PCM 64 kbit/s
MS-ADPCM 32.8 kbit/s
Microsoft GSM 6.10 13 kbit/s
TrueSpeech(TM) 8.6 kbit/s

-------------------------
DirectPlay Lobbyable Apps
-------------------------

------------------------
Disk & DVD/CD-ROM Drives
------------------------
Drive: C:
Free Space: 136.6 GB
Total Space: 147.0 GB
File System: NTFS
Model: SAMSUNG SP1604N

Drive: D:
Free Space: 1.0 GB
Total Space: 5.6 GB
File System: FAT32
Model: SAMSUNG SP1604N

Drive: E:
Model: JLMS XJ-HD166S
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 05:00:00, 47488 bytes

Drive: F:
Model: SONY CD-RW CRX215E5
Driver: c:\windows\system32\drivers\cdrom.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 05:00:00, 47488 bytes

--------------
System Devices
--------------
Name: Agere Win Modem
Device ID: PCI\VEN_11C1&DEV_044C&SUBSYS_044C11C1&REV_02\3&61AAA01&1&50
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\ltmdmnt.sys, 8.30.0000.0000 (English), 7/1/2003 23:33:00, 652497 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\ltmsg.exe, 3.00.0000.0004 (English), 7/14/2003 17:52:44, 40960 bytes

Name: VIA CPU to AGP2.0/AGP3.0 Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_B198&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&1&08
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\VIAAGP1.SYS, 5.01.0000.3442 (English), 7/2/2003 11:42:00, 27904 bytes

Name: VIA/S3G KM400/KN400
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_7205&SUBSYS_80F91043&REV_01\4&10AF1F73&0&0008
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\vtmini.sys, 6.14.0010.0055 (English), 8/11/2003 21:09:18, 265344 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\vtdisp.dll, 6.14.0010.0055 (English), 8/11/2003 21:08:50, 1851904 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\vticd.dll, 65526.00.0000.0000 (English), 8/11/2003 21:10:14, 1720320 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\VTDisply.cfg, 8/8/2003 09:42:00, 62392 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\VTDispl2.cfg, 8/8/2003 09:42:00, 60904 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\VTDisply.dll, 2.00.0004.0807 (English), 8/8/2003 09:41:48, 438272 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\VTGamma2.dll, 1.00.0027.0617 (English), 6/18/2003 22:42:38, 290816 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\VTGamma2.cfg, 7/9/2003 11:50:12, 48879 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\VTInfo2.dll, 2.00.0002.0730 (English), 7/31/2003 09:45:02, 225280 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\VTInfo2.cfg, 7/31/2003 09:45:08, 38191 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\VTovrlay.dll, 2.00.0003.0807 (English), 8/8/2003 18:53:00, 323584 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\VTovrlay.cfg, 7/30/2003 00:44:28, 54112 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\VTTimer.exe, 1.02.0000.0507 (English), 5/7/2003 23:32:36, 36864 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\VTuninst.exe, 1.00.0009.0106 (English), 1/7/2003 13:26:38, 69690 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\VTDspChs.hlp, 8/8/2003 09:40:24, 18279 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\VTDspCht.hlp, 8/8/2003 09:40:24, 18478 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\VTDspJpn.hlp, 8/8/2003 09:40:24, 18293 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\VTDspKor.hlp, 8/8/2003 09:40:24, 20792 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\VTDspWst.hlp, 8/8/2003 09:40:28, 170850 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\VTGm2WST.hlp, 5/13/2003 13:11:24, 129239 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\VTGm2CHS.hlp, 5/13/2003 13:11:24, 17215 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\VTGm2CHT.hlp, 5/13/2003 13:11:24, 17492 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\VTGm2JPN.hlp, 5/13/2003 13:11:22, 16804 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\VTGm2KOR.hlp, 5/13/2003 13:11:22, 19691 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\VTin2wst.hlp, 7/31/2003 09:45:06, 38823 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\VTin2chs.hlp, 7/31/2003 09:45:08, 8596 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\VTin2cht.hlp, 7/31/2003 09:45:08, 8645 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\VTin2jpn.hlp, 7/31/2003 09:45:08, 9065 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\VTin2kor.hlp, 7/31/2003 09:45:08, 9067 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\VTovlwst.hlp, 7/30/2003 18:20:18, 55911 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\VTovlchs.hlp, 7/30/2003 00:20:44, 9730 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\VTovlcht.hlp, 7/30/2003 00:20:44, 9708 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\VTovljpn.hlp, 7/30/2003 00:20:44, 10148 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\help\VTovlkor.hlp, 7/30/2003 00:20:44, 10370 bytes

Name: VIA Standard PCI to ISA Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3227&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&1&88
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\isapnp.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/29/2002 05:00:00, 35840 bytes

Name: VIA Standard CPU to PCI Bridge
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3205&SUBSYS_00000000&REV_00\3&61AAA01&1&00
Driver: n/a

Name: Standard Dual Channel PCI IDE Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3149&SUBSYS_80ED1043&REV_80\3&61AAA01&1&78
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\pciide.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/29/2002 05:00:00, 3328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\pciidex.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 05:00:00, 23680 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\atapi.sys, 5.01.2600.1135 (English), 10/24/2002 15:59:48, 87040 bytes

Name: Standard Enhanced PCI to USB Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3104&SUBSYS_80ED1043&REV_86\3&61AAA01&1&84
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbehci.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 05:00:00, 19328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 05:00:00, 135552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 05:00:00, 51968 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\hccoin.dll, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 05:00:00, 5120 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 22:36:34, 67072 bytes

Name: VIA Rhine II Fast Ethernet Adapter
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3065&SUBSYS_80FF1043&REV_78\3&61AAA01&1&90
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\fetnd5b.sys, 3.15.0000.0351 (English), 1/15/2003 23:05:54, 41984 bytes

Name: Realtek AC'97 Audio for VIA (R) Audio Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3059&SUBSYS_810A1043&REV_60\3&61AAA01&1&8D
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\drmk.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 01:32:34, 57856 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\portcls.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 02:01:00, 134272 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\stream.sys, 5.03.0000.0900 (English), 12/12/2002 07:14:32, 45696 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\wdmaud.drv, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/29/2002 12:00:00, 22016 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\ksuser.dll, 5.03.0000.0900 (English), 12/12/2002 07:14:32, 4096 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\ALCXWDM.SYS, 5.10.0000.5360 (English), 10/15/2003 18:19:26, 788300 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\ALSNDMGR.CPL, 2.02.0000.0007 (English), 9/12/2003 19:24:20, 10435584 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system\crlds3d.dll, 4.12.0001.2002 (English), 11/21/2002 15:07:10, 765952 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\a3d.dll, 4.12.0001.2008 (English), 8/27/2002 16:23:22, 720896 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\Audio3D.dll, 4.12.0001.2008 (English), 8/27/2002 16:23:22, 720896 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\ALCXMNTR.EXE, 1.02.0000.0000 (English), 4/3/2003 13:35:38, 50176 bytes

Name: VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3044&SUBSYS_808A1043&REV_80\3&61AAA01&1&58
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\ohci1394.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 01:33:20, 55680 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\1394bus.sys, 5.01.2600.1156 (English), 1/13/2003 23:53:24, 50816 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\nic1394.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 12:00:00, 57984 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\arp1394.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 12:00:00, 57344 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\DRIVERS\enum1394.sys, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 13:46:40, 6400 bytes

Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_80ED1043&REV_81\3&61AAA01&1&83
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 05:00:00, 19328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 05:00:00, 135552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 05:00:00, 51968 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 22:36:34, 67072 bytes

Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_80ED1043&REV_81\3&61AAA01&1&82
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 05:00:00, 19328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 05:00:00, 135552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 05:00:00, 51968 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 22:36:34, 67072 bytes

Name: VIA Rev 5 or later USB Universal Host Controller
Device ID: PCI\VEN_1106&DEV_3038&SUBSYS_80ED1043&REV_81\3&61AAA01&1&81
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbuhci.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 05:00:00, 19328 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbport.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 05:00:00, 135552 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\usbhub.sys, 5.01.2600.1106 (English), 8/29/2002 05:00:00, 51968 bytes
Driver: C:\WINDOWS\System32\usbui.dll, 5.01.2600.0000 (English), 8/17/2001 22:36:34, 67072 bytes


----------

